# Jellywiz rom



## bogle12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if the jellywiz rom will work on the bionic or is it just for the razor?

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Not a development question. Moved to the General Android Forum


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Noob question

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

